# Hot off the wire: MECA Tuning Tips and Freq Chart



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

The guys at MECA are first class. Team, use this freq chart and tuning tips in your quest for the ultimate tune. Thanks Steve and others!









View attachment SQL Tuning Tips.pdf


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

that chart has been posted here quite a bit.
cool that they've picked things out.

the interactive one is the basis:
Interactive Frequency Chart - Independent Recording Network


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

*TAG* this is so I can find this thread again, b/c I don't know how many times I have looked for that chart and it took me too long to find it. 

The "magic frequencies" is kind of cool though, it's well laid-out.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I liked this:


> 3. Cut if you’re trying to make things sound better.
> 4. Boost if you’re trying to make things sound different.
> 5. You can’t boost something that’s not there in the first place.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

U DA MAN Mike!!!!


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHAHAHA Have fun using this. I found all sorts of these charts last year when I was focused on tuning. While it gets you in the neighborhood, what it doesnt mention is how much interaction there is due to harmonics etc...So you can cut 5k to reduce some sibilance and get more presence, but then the piano starts sounding flat.

the real trick to tuning is finding the best compromise between each cut and boost.
The chart is for individual instruments, but when you put it all together....


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> The chart is for individual instruments, but when you put it all together....


You get my car......


----------



## Apothacon (Apr 10, 2010)

thx for posting that Independent Recording Network link Bikinpunk... not only is that interactive chart solid but they have a great read on audio compression too


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Somewhere in my giant piles of stuff I actually have a chart from the 2000 IASCA Disc that went Track by Track and denoted what freq to cut for instruments and what to boost to bring it out more. That was much more beneficial bc you knew exactly what you were listening for and what to do to "fix" it.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*Still waiting for a solution to "Suck-Out"* [ 5. *You can’t boost something that’s not there in the first place*. ]


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ depends on what's causing it.
reflection? treatment of the reflecting surface.


----------



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

Amazing, I love to know I am working the correct freq's now. I knew I was uber close. Woot


----------

